# What Brand of Shampoo Do You Use?



## Ruthanne

This might seem like a trite topic but I am looking for a new shampoo.  My hair tends to get oily fast.  I have tried Wen and that didn't work for me.  It made my  hair greasy every time I used it.  I didn't want to go around looking that way.  lol  I am willing to spend a little extra on shampoo if it's good.


----------



## chic

I use this stuff. Nugene regenerative shampoo by Kathy Ireland.


----------



## fureverywhere

Garnier is lovely as is Carol's Daughter's...for color treated, thinning, and kinky.


----------



## Capt Lightning

The Scottish bit of me says "The cheapest", but I've found that some shampoos will sting my eyes so I stick to what I know is OK.
The trouble is that there are too many choices.  If I'm looking for a shampoo and an assistant asks if they can help, I ask "Have you got anything for a balding old hippie?".

Not much use making suggestions and the brands will be different in the UK.


----------



## IKE

Not picky, I just use whatever bar soap I shower with........most of the time it's Irish Spring.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Oribe, best I've used, but pricey


----------



## NancyNGA

VO5---$1 a bottle at the dollar store.  No residue.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We've been using Suave Tropical Coconut Shampoo and Suave Green Apple Conditioner for years. It's cheap, but it smells good and does the job.  I've tried other brands like Pantene, and natural shampoos from the health food store, but haven't found any I loved.


----------



## Gemma

I use Loreal or John Frieda shampoo and conditioner.  Both work well for my long hair.


----------



## fureverywhere

I use Loreal or John Frieda shampoo and conditioner.  Both work well for my long hair. 

Those are both great too. Besides needing moisture and detangling I buy by fragrance. If it's a brand I don't know I have to open the bottle for a whiff. Interesting that Suave is inexpensive but smells really good. IMHO the winner for great smelling hair is Herbal Essence.


----------



## Guitarist

Ruthanne said:


> This might seem like a trite topic but I am looking for a new shampoo.  My hair tends to get oily fast.  I have tried Wen and that didn't work for me.  It made my  hair greasy every time I used it.  I didn't want to go around looking that way.  lol  I am willing to spend a little extra on shampoo if it's good.



I am surprised people even try Wen.  Guess they don't know what a wen is.  What I don't know is why it was named that in the first place.  I'd as soon use a shampoo called Carbuncle or Cyst!  lol

I use Suave.  I like the clear ones best.  It gets my hair clean and leaves it that way even overnight. I have oily fine hair so it loses body really easy -- Suave works really well for me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Something I learned in high school more than 50 years ago: shampoo can only do ONE thing for your hair and that is to make it clean. It can't "repair" your hair, can't grow more hair, can't grow thicker hair. It can only clean your hair.

What shampoo you use is a matter of personal choice. If you have dry hair, choose a shampoo for dry hair; if oily hair, choose a shampoo for oily hair. 

And a tip: if your hair is oily and you shampoo often (like every day! or more than once a week), shampoo will remove the oiliness. What happens then is that your scalp isn't oily enough so produces more oil. It's a vicious cycle that will never end unless you end it!

As for price, whatever is cheapest that you like is just fine. Expensive shampoo won't do anything more for your hair than cheap shampoo.


----------



## Jackie22

Shimmer Lights....Clairol

http://www.amazon.com/Clairol-Profe...3444&sr=8-2&keywords=shimmering+light+shampoo


----------



## Ruthanne

Thanks for all your shampoo ideas.  I like to smell the shampoos too.


----------



## Guitarist

I dated a guy for awhile in college who used bar soap on his hair.  He had lank, dull hair that might have had body but since he used bar soap, no one could tell.

Shampoo is formulated to clean hair and, hopefully, bring out any natural shine, like an animal's coat.  Bar soap may clean skin perfectly well, but it does hair no favors.


----------



## Ruthanne

Guitarist said:


> I am surprised people even try Wen.  Guess they don't know what a wen is.  What I don't know is why it was named that in the first place.  I'd as soon use a shampoo called Carbuncle or Cyst!  lol
> 
> I use Suave.  I like the clear ones best.  It gets my hair clean and leaves it that way even overnight. I have oily fine hair so it loses body really easy -- Suave works really well for me.


Wen came highly recommended to me by a lot of people I associate with.  Little did I know that they all have really dry hair, though.  Wen is more for dry hair.  Their infomercial was really good and talked me into buying it.  The ladies I know who use Wen have beautiful shiney hair.  One of them told me there is a Wen for oily hair but I didn't bother trying to find it.  I thought it was too expensive.  I don't know what your definition of a wen is Guitarist.


----------



## grannyjo

I use Dermeze body wash all over.  Hair and body.  It has no soap and no Laurel Sulphate.  My dermatologist recommended it and I have lovely thick shiny hair.


----------



## Ruthanne

grannyjo said:


> I use Dermeze body wash all over.  Hair and body.  It has no soap and no Laurel Sulphate.  My dermatologist recommended it and I have lovely thick shiny hair.


Sounds good!


----------



## Guitarist

Ruthanne said:


> Wen came highly recommended to me by a lot of people I associate with.  Little did I know that they all have really dry hair, though.  Wen is more for dry hair.  Their infomercial was really good and talked me into buying it.  The ladies I know who use Wen have beautiful shiney hair.  One of them told me there is a Wen for oily hair but I didn't bother trying to find it.  I thought it was too expensive.  I don't know what your definition of a wen is Guitarist.



A wen is a boil or a sebaceous cyst.  It's not "my" definition.   Check any dictionary.  I think it's hilarious that the inventor of Wen shampoo didn't bother to check the definition of the word before he marketed it! Whenever I hear about it I picture people washing their hair in pus.


----------



## Shalimar

Pantene for colour treated hair, it works wonderfully on my very long hair.


----------



## Ruthanne

Guitarist said:


> A wen is a boil or a sebaceous cyst.  It's not "my" definition.   Check any dictionary.  I think it's hilarious that the inventor of Wen shampoo didn't bother to check the definition of the word before he marketed it! Whenever I hear about it I picture people washing their hair in pus.


I meant I didn't know what you were referring to.  Geez, I don't always get my words out perfectly.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Pantene for colour treated hair, it works wonderfully on my very long hair.


I've never heard of that one but may have a look at it.


----------



## Devi

I know this is a way old thread. However, given that shampoos, cosmetics and the like do _not_ have legal rules regarding ingredients(!), I'd like to add that we use Mercola.com shampoo and conditioner. Result:

- our aging hair no longer feels "crispy" but is now rather luxurious
- our hair looks great and can be brushed through easily

Mercola.com is run by Dr. Mercola, who formulates his own stuff.


----------



## win231

I also have oily skin & hair.  I don't know if there is a Trader Joe's in your area, but they have a citrus shampoo that's good for oily hair.  It's their own brand.  It works & it's cheap.
But, there is no shampoo that changes your oil production, so it won't "cure" it, but the citrus does leave hair "squeakier."


----------



## charry

I use John Frieda ...frizz ease weightless....my hair isnt frizzy , but very curly......this is perfect for my locks ...


----------



## moviequeen1

been using Head& Shoulders for yrs


----------



## gennie

Suave works for me and it's cheap


----------



## Aunt Bea

I use whatever I can find for a dollar or less, usually Suave or VO5.

In a pinch, I'll use a squirt of dish detergent!


----------



## RadishRose

Suave, but then I'll switch to Pantene when my hair gets too dry.


----------



## J-Kat

I use So Silver shampoo by Matrix.  My hair has a lot of gray and this product keeps the gray parts from looking "brassy" or yellow.


----------



## Ruthanne

I just ordered some Dove dermatological shampoo and some Dove conditioner, too.  They are selling it on Amazon very cheap!  

I couldn't pass up the bargain.


----------



## terry123

Cheap stuff at Dollar Tree.  Does not make a difference to me. I just want clean.


----------



## Ronni

I like to switch it up, so I don't have one particular brand that I'm loyal to.  My hair used to be very oily, but as I've gotten older it's become less and less so.  And I put all those strange colors in it too lol! which help to keep it dryer than it normally would be.  Plus it's short, so all those factors mean that if I use a conditioner that's too rich, it ends up losing body and weighing my hair down. 

I won't buy the really inexpensive brands though, because I have seen a detrimental effect on my hair.  I'll sometimes stand in the shampoo aisle for ages, opening and smelling all the different brands, because fragrance is just as important to me as the way the stuff works on my hair!


----------



## Marlene

I switch around but usually come back to Tresseme


----------



## MarciKS

I have dry scalp (actually dry skin in general) and my scalp gets itchy so I was using head & shoulders dry scalp but, I think i'm gonna have to switch to the dandruff version.


----------



## Lc jones

SeaBreeze said:


> We've been using Suave Tropical Coconut Shampoo and Suave Green Apple Conditioner for years. It's cheap, but it smells good and does the job.  I've tried other brands like Pantene, and natural shampoos from the health food store, but haven't found any I loved.


Love this shampoo the smell reminds me of the beach....


----------



## Pinky

Pantene, Garnier, Loreal and others. I've read somewhere that it's good to change shampoos now and then.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pinky said:


> Pantene, Garnier, Loreal and others. I've read somewhere that it's good to change shampoos now and then.


Yes, I've heard that, too, something to do with a build up.


----------



## treeguy64

Dr. Bronner's Pure Castile liquid soap.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

I’ve used Paul Mitchell forever, I only shampoo every other day, my hairdresser told me I was sucking the oils out of my hair by shampooing everyday, I don’t use a conditioner because my hair is thick n it drags it down.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lvstotrvl said:


> I’ve used Paul Mitchell forever, I only shampoo every other day, my hairdresser told me I was sucking the oils out of my hair by shampooing everyday, I don’t use a conditioner because my hair is thick n it drags it down.


For a long time I haven't shampooed my hair every day..usually on the 3rd day.  I've never tried that shampoo.


----------



## Camper6

Capt Lightning said:


> The Scottish bit of me says "The cheapest", but I've found that some shampoos will sting my eyes so I stick to what I know is OK.
> The trouble is that there are too many choices.  If I'm looking for a shampoo and an assistant asks if they can help, I ask "Have you got anything for a balding old hippie?".
> 
> Not much use making suggestions and the brands will be different in the UK.


I use baby shampoo and it doesn't sting. Recommended by my eye doctor to clean the eyelids as well.


----------



## Judycat

If you have an oily problem, Garnier Whole Blends Honey really strips out the oil in my hair.


----------



## Ruthanne

Camper6 said:


> I use baby shampoo and it doesn't sting. Recommended by my eye doctor to clean the eyelids as well.


Baby Shampoo is good but I don't use it.  Didn't do anything for my hair condition.


----------



## Ruthanne

Judycat said:


> If you have an oily problem, Garnier Whole Blends Honey really strips out the oil in my hair.


That's good to know..Thank you.


----------

